# Keep an Eye Out....



## Bruce B (Oct 10, 2007)

Our local Kroger stores have just stated carrying this "new" cut of steak, it is called a Flat Iron steak. Never heard of it, so in googling it, it seems that this is a rather new cut of meat from the shoulder and getting some good reviews. Suppose to be a tender, flavorful, steak. You might want to keep an eye out for it in your local stores and give it a try, if you haven't already.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 10, 2007)

Its also labeled in some areas as a top blade. But it is very good & simular to chuck eyes

http://www.txbeef.org/search_results.php3


----------



## Aaron1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Flat Iron steak is a blade steak with the hard center gristle removed,it is second in tenderness to prime rib hence making it a very nice cut to cook.The problem is many restaurants buy this cut,so it can be some what hard to find.Try it you will like it and its usually sold at a reasonable price.
Aaron


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 10, 2007)

Bruce, check *THIS* out from my buddy Steve Graves, AKA "The BBQ Butcher"


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 10, 2007)

Cool, thanks Larry, think I'll pick some up tomorrow and do a little grillin' this weekend.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 10, 2007)

Flat, iron, and steak together in the same sentence just isn't right to me.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 10, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Flat, iron, and steak together in the same sentence just isn't right to me.



Almost as bad as Flat, chest and woman!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 10, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Helen_Paradise":3ds4xr0i]Flat, iron, and steak together in the same sentence just isn't right to me.



Almost as bad as Flat, chest and woman![/quote:3ds4xr0i]

OMFG...


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Puff1 (Oct 10, 2007)

I saw those at Kroger too. (The steaks and a few flat chested women)
Looks like buy one get one free Bruce [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 10, 2007)

That cut is not well known. Some meat counters cut them across the gristle line which products a slice of meat (1"  thick) the size of a fillet, with a nasty piece of gristle running down the middle. Some call this a butter-fly steak. If the gristle is cut out it looks like a meat finger (more difficult to cook right). If the whole piece is cut along the gristle, them you get a nice 3/4" steak called flat iron. It is very tender and much cheaper than more chewy-er stuff. If you see it when looking for steak, by all means grab it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 10, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> I saw those at Kroger too. (The steaks and a few flat chested women)
> Looks like buy one get one free Bruce [smilie=banana.gif]



Do you buy the woman or the steak?  Steak will be cheaper I promise you!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 10, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Christ, you can eat rib eyes 3 times a day for the rest of your life and save money!


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1nzwgwox]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Christ, you can eat rib eyes 3 times a day for the rest of your life and save money! [/quote:1nzwgwox]

If it Floats, Flys or F$$$s, it always cheaper to rent.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 11, 2007)

My local Kroger sale ad came yesterday... 4.99 lb for the flat iron steaks... bit much for me... I'll pass.


----------

